# شاليه مميز للبيع 90م بالساحل الشمالى بقريه الامارات هايتس



## اسلام محمد (29 يناير 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 1281121
شاليه 90م + روف عباره عن ...
(غرفتين نوم + ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ امريكى)
•	الشاليه مفروش بالكامل 0000 بالدور الثانى 
•	يبعد عن البحر 75م 000 بالكيلو 175 
• طريق الاسكندريه 00 مطروح
المطلــوب / 500 الف جنيــه (كاش)
للاتصــــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

